

Jim Gray from '06: Distributed Computing Economics (how to allocate computing resources) - wmorein
http://dslab.epfl.ch/courses/pods/fall06/readings/gray-economics.html

======
pongle
Actually this article was published in March 2003 as a Microsoft Technical
Report:
[http://research.microsoft.com/research/pubs/view.aspx?tr_id=...](http://research.microsoft.com/research/pubs/view.aspx?tr_id=655)

Jim Gray giving a presentation on the paper here:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9016327917737413988&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9016327917737413988&hl=en)

Definitely an interesting paper, I wonder how the number have changed in the
last 5 years.

------
gaius
_That would imply an operations staff of more than two thousand people to
operate Google - nearly ten times the size of the company._

Aren't there like 20,000 of them now?

